# Jeans Christmas stocking



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm still new here, but I thought I would jump in and share this really cute idea I saw.
The link takes you to a tutorial on making a stocking out of old jeans plus a bit of other fabric. 

http://nebraskaviews.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/christmas-stocking-fun.html


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is more than cute, it's awesome!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it! Something new to make!!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah... I like that! Very cute!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! welcome, and thanks for posting that!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote that says very cute!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love it! I have a great grandson due any day and will be making him a stocking for next year. He already has a tiny stocking on this year's tree.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that is so cute. Thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh my word! That is adorable!!




Warning, Scrooge attack ahead--
ETA: I just hit the blog to look at the directions and want to beat my head on the wall for this comment: _I love this! Perfect for a Texas Christmas! _ 
What?!!? 
Why do people always have to think everything western-ish has to connect to TEXAS??? Why can't it just be perfect for a _Nebraska_ Christmas, like it was designed for?:grump:

/Scrooge


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Can't it be perfect for just any state. Love it. I have a jeans apron.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That's my point, Ruby. 

{It's just been a long-standing pet-peeve of mine that anything "western" must, by default, somehow connect to Texas. 
I've lived and worked on ranches all over the High Plains, and known a lot of working cowboys over the years. 
But not a one from Texas. :shrug:}


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oooh! and I plan on making new matching stockings for the family next year. Those are so cute!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

ErinP said:


> That's my point, Ruby.
> 
> {It's just been a long-standing pet-peeve of mine that anything "western" must, by default, somehow connect to Texas.
> I've lived and worked on ranches all over the High Plains, and known a lot of working cowboys over the years.
> But not a one from Texas. :shrug:}


I can understand that. Mine is when you say your from Texas and the other person says "what the heck you see in Texas, all it is is desert and cactus." They don't realize in East Texas is very lush forest. I know we lived in Ca. for a while in the foot hills of the just out of Palmdale and there were ranches there. Looked a lot like West Texas.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you all liked it!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That's cute. It would be great for a "tween ager" or a teen.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

LMAO, My first Christmas away from my parents, I wanted to hang a few stockings ... but didn't even have the extra dollar for a few cheap ones. I made Jean Stockings out of old pants I couldn't bring myself to throw out yet. Ran across them last year and hung them up. These stockings will literally last for years! Much better than the cheap store bought ones. In my situation, it is a great holiday reminder of how humble and thankful for my family I should be.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is really nice. I like the different colour for the heel and toe. Classy!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love it....and I had it pinned on my board already, but here is a link to some more cute ideas for blue jeans...
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/blue-jean-loves/


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

ErinP said:


> Warning, Scrooge attack ahead--
> ETA: I just hit the blog to look at the directions and want to beat my head on the wall for this comment: _I love this! Perfect for a Texas Christmas! _
> What?!!?
> Why do people always have to think everything western-ish has to connect to TEXAS??? Why can't it just be perfect for a _Nebraska_ Christmas, like it was designed for?:grump:
> ...


Wasn't it in Texas the phrase "all hat and no cattle" was coined?

All Hail Nebraska's Boots and Jeans Stockings!!!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Adorable


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's really not that bad living in a "fly over" state.


----------

